# Length of entrance tube in an observation hive... Does it matter???



## Tenbears

25 feet is too far. The bees have to walk all that way. Plus you need to think of how you can check and clear the pipe should it become blocked. Look for unforeseen circumstances and prepare for every possibility. I like my entrance pipes as short as possible. keeping them under 4 feet.


----------



## DirtyLittleSecret

25'?!
You installing a train set in there? That's gonna wear them down fast without one to help with the morning commute.


----------



## Michael Bush

>Do the bees care how long the entrance tube is? 

Yes. I would try to keep it in the three to four foot range. Can you train them to use a tube that long? Maybe.


----------



## Mycroft Jones

What diameter of tube? 1 1/4" ?


----------



## Adam Foster Collins

I did cut out in a roof where a previous colony had been sprayed, and a new colony used the same entrance but walked about 4 or 5 feet past the section which had been poisoned and built in between other rafters.

We opened it up and you could watch all the incoming/outgoing bees walking that distance -

- and it seemed like an awfully long way.

I'd keep it as short as possible.


----------



## Michael Bush

>What diameter of tube? 1 1/4" ?

Mine is 1 1/4" right now. I have used as small as 3/4". The 3/4" might be better, but the hive I have in my living room came with the 1 1/4" fitting...


----------



## D Coates

Mine is +/- 15 foot. They've been doing just fine for 5 years once I figured out that going straight up with PVC is a no-no. Hang a fabric strap down the length of the tube so they've got something to climb out on. PVC is too smooth for long distances. It is in full afternoon sun and they'll beard at the entrance tube until the pipe is not longer in full sun.


----------



## intothewind

Do you have any trouble in the cold? I wonder if they would chill while walking. Queen mating? Colony size? I tried a longer entrance w a little colony and they didn't take to it.


----------



## JeronimoJC

I'd say it can be done, but the tube needs to be large so the bees can fly in rather than walk in. See entrance on left side of picture:


----------



## Michael Bush

>Do you have any trouble in the cold? 

No.

>I wonder if they would chill while walking.

They turn around and go back if it's cold.

> Queen mating? 

I have not had a problem.

>Colony size? 

Obviously they would be more resilient with a larger colony, but it works fine if you help them and baby them...

> I tried a longer entrance w a little colony and they didn't take to it.

I think you are always better off with a shorter one if you can do that. They do tend to eventually figure them out if they aren't really long. It helps if they are opaque (not transparent), if they are rough instead of smooth etc.


----------



## Phoebee

I have two indoor nucs operating now. I started the first with about 2 ft of 1" ID tubing for the entrance. The traffic jams this summer were atrocious, with nearly impassible backups at either end of the tube, so I've upped to 1 1/2" ID. Traffic flow is much smoother now.

1" is OK in the winter, and I expect even 3/4" would do in the less active months.

The Smithsonian Natural History Museum probably has about 8 ft or so of rectangular cross-section clear plastic walkway on the entrance of theirs.


----------

